# Three year member new guy



## studog (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like I joined this forum three years ago and then forgot about it. Oh well I found it again, think this place suits my interests more than some of the other sites I freguent, so hello to all.


----------



## brazey (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## jozifp103 (Apr 21, 2015)

*​Welcome back!*


----------



## Dannie (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome, what are your stats and goals? 
Also how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?


----------



## Riles (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## studog (Apr 21, 2015)

Dannie said:


> Welcome, what are your stats and goals?
> Also how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?



Thanks for asking, 51 years old, 6'4.5 tall , 235 lb been training for many years . As  an old guy started seeing slower gains so wanted  to try something to help turn back the clock. Have done three prohormone cycles all with amazing results. Now I would like to take it to the next level which brought me here. Hope to read and learn.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome Stu.  This board is a wealth of knowledge and helpful people.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 21, 2015)

studog said:


> Thanks for asking, 51 years old, 6'4.5 tall , 235 lb been training for many years . As  an old guy started seeing slower gains so wanted  to try something to help turn back the clock. Have done three prohormone cycles all with amazing results. Now I would like to take it to the next level which brought me here. Hope to read and learn.


What is your body fat like? At 6ft4 and 235 lbs you may be lean and mean looking grandpa or regular skinny fat 'pa. 
Any injuries, health issues that should be taken into consideration before jumpin on performance enhancing drugs?

Either way, here is some good info regarding 'first cycle' http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/104658-First-Cycle-and-PCT
But considering that you are 51 yo, even 250mg pinned e5d will energize you into and yield some good gains. 
That 500-600mg ew is considering a starting point for someone in mid 20s - early 30s, whose natural Testosterone production only just started to decrease.

A lot of good sources on here. Don't hesitate to ask.


----------

